# Hagen Nano Update



## macnut (Mar 2, 2008)

Found some time to work on the .5 gallon Hagen. Here are pics:

Decided to use the Red Sea Nano Filter. It's almost as big as the tank itself.:eek5: 









Uhoh. Hows the lid gonna fit?









Gotta love power tools 


















I used the Hagen foam background.









Neat stuff. Easy to cut and work with. Carved a channel for the intake and terraced the top for H2o return. Looks pretty cool halfway filled as the H2o runs down the wall. Nano Paludarium anyone?









Need to find a cool rock to hide the hole in the wall. Also considering siliconing some black screen from the back to act as a pre-filter and to hide the hole more. Need to buy the screen.









And filled.









Will look tons better when i get some flora in there.









And that's it for now. I'm pretty happy so far. Total spent is $18. Next up is a stand and canopy. Its going to be koa veneered plywood.

Lemme know what you guys think!

Jason


----------



## Augus (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking great.
Is there any reason why you have to put the lid back on?
what is the size of this thing, l x w x h?


----------



## macnut (Mar 2, 2008)

No reason... Because I could?

seriously, it's going to be awhile before the canopy is built so I figured why not. I think it looks better with it on anyway.


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

That is a nice nano you have going there. I like the foam background. Look forward to seeing it planted. Keep us updated.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

so the foam background came with the kit?


----------



## macnut (Mar 2, 2008)

Its about 5.5 square. See other hagen nano thread for details on the kit.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/64394-hagen-made-nano-cube.html

Background was purchased separately.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Macnut, you're a rock star! Nice job. You've pulled off two separate things I've been thinking about - mounting a filter on these cubes and the whole waterfall effect with that filter and the rock backdrop. Pure inspiration!


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great idea! Hmm.. I should get myself one of those filter


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

what kind of lighting are you preparing? stocking ideas?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

if u get some shrimps in there... would it be too much for the shrimplets??


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

A few shrimp should be fine in there I'd think - maybe not a red cherry breeding population though... and Amanos are jumpers if they're not happy, so maybe not those either.

Hey, can you also provide a link for the "Hagen foam background" stuff? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

subscribed, looks promising curious how the background will turn out


----------



## macnut (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Detailed lighting specs are in previously posted Hagen Nano thread. "...The LED lights are from Ikea, Model Name: "Lack", $25".
LACK Spotlight silver color










Foam and Filter from Big Als:

Filter is pretty cool. When it hangs on the empty tank, the tank topples over :icon_redf . Nice. Suction is turned down to full minimum. The stock filter pads suck though. Going to replace with foam block and bio rings. Really nice unit for the price.
Red Sea Deco Art Nano Filter-Clear $7.50









Foam background - One sheet is enough to do, seriously, about 10 of these Nanos. I used the leftover from the piece I cut for my ExoTerra Vivarium. I also have the rock version but I liked the color of the bark better with the black sand. After I glue the screen over the hole, I'm also gonna see how many bio-rings I can jam back there to get more bio-filtration going. Might have to break em to get em smaller as there isn't much room back there.
Hagen Marina 3D Background - Bark $10









Hagen Marina 3D background - Rock $10









The wood is temporary and will be swapped out at some point as I've read Grape Vine doesn't do well in water. It was the right size and shape though. 

No fauna in this tank... Just plants. HC and I'm not sure what else yet. Planting is going to be last as I will probably change the setup a few more times before I'm happy with it.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dlawlor (Oct 30, 2007)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

~~~~~~~~~~bump!~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

I have one of those teeny filters, and I agree they're great. I use one on a 2.5 gallon betta tank, and I love how you can adjust the flow from full force to a trickle! The clear plastic makes it very unobtrusive as well.

Love your tiny tank too.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

i was thinkin about gettin one of those filters

great tank i might try one of those sometime i really like the backround and the driftwood!


----------

